# Swissvax UK Detailing Centre



## DirtyHarry (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome to the Swissvax UK Detailing Centre, here at HQ in Knaresborough, North Yorkshire.

At the centre we carry out the detailer training courses, and also various levels of detailing for customers cars - both local and from afar.

I'm new to the team here at Swissvax (Harry), and as an added dimension to the detailing centre's activities I thought I would post up some of the cars that come in daily for work.

Recently we had a Porsche Cayenne GTS come in, as you can see from the pictures it wasnt looking in great shape!


























So we started by cleaning the wheels, with swissvax wheel clean and wheel brush,then wheel arch liners and the engine bay using waterdown TFR and the fuel filler flap and door shuts using a Swissvax Detail Brush etc. Then we snow foamed the GTS.


















We then washed the car with Car Bath, rinsed and dried off with a Drying towl, then we clayed the car using paint rubber to reveal deep fly etchings!!!!!!


















So we started the paint correction process using Swissvax Pro to remove swirl marks. Once we got to the Fly Etches we used Fast Cut Plus, mixed with a bit of Ultrafina. Here is a 50/50 image of the front PU of GTS.










As you can see it came up well. Best of Show wax was applied.

Then moved on to the wheels.

We used Cleaner Fluid and Autobahn Wheel Wax on the outside and inside of the alloy, and to finish off used Pneu tyre dressing.










Onto the tail pipes, which needed extra attention, in this process we applied metal polish with some fine wire wool to get rid of all carbon deposits, it was just what it needed, here is a before and after shot.


















Next was the plush/dirty Alcantara interior, onced we vaced the interior and Wet Vaced the matts we then cleaned the air vents and dashboard switches etc down through to the centre console ending up at the pedal rubbers. As the seats and roof lineing were Alcantara we had to be extra carefull, so out came Swissvax Alcanta Cleaner which was applied using a damp cloth.










































Not forgetting the Swissvax stripes which even get on the boot lid courtesey of Adrian.

Here the final result of a Swissvax Detail. Enjoy


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks a great set-up Harry, hopefully I'll get the opportunity to come down at some point in the future, Cayenne looks very well also.:thumb:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Harry! Welcome :wave:

Porsche and the HQ look amazing, look forward to your future posts! :thumb:


Thats one sexy transporter in the background to! (99% sure thats a vw lol)


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Might have to drop round some time, not excuse as its about 2 minutes away!


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Im only a few mintues away too - I might pop down at some point as well!

Also, Macca5050, I see your from K'town yea?


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

i love them cars and a nice job 

but


YOU WILL GET YOUR NUTS KICKED FOR ADVERTISING IF THE MODS CATCH YOU


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Mucky said:


> i love them cars and a nice job
> 
> but
> 
> YOU WILL GET YOUR NUTS KICKED FOR ADVERTISING IF THE MODS CATCH YOU


says he's Swissvax UK in his avatar


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

doesn't say hes a dw supporter ,and if it did should this not be in the studio section


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Mucky said:


> doesn't say hes a dw supporter ,and if it did should this not be in the studio section


means he's a supporter - i'm not the one to ask why its not in the studio though


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

looking very nice. If anyone goes to swiss hq and has a look round, pop over to knaresborough and get yourself a chinese (the one opposite bar code) very nice lol.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work.

Thats a big car :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Emerald Detailing said:


> looking very nice. If anyone goes to swiss hq and has a look round, pop over to knaresborough and get yourself a chinese (the one opposite bar code) very nice lol.


Looking good:thumb:

Nice tip as well ED I do like Chinese:thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

think i had special chow mein and spring rolls mmm. Its on the main drag if you go there lol.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Emerald Detailing said:


> think i had special chow mein and spring rolls mmm. Its on the main drag if you go there lol.


stop it! your making me feel hungry


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks great, looking forward to more write ups


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice detail, love the workshop! :thumb:


----------



## scotty26 (Jan 20, 2007)

Great setup that - so was it your van that I saw at Wetherby Services about a week ago?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome Harry, hope all is well with you  (remember the convo with Andy re your username lol)

Excellent work, if your along at the Classic Car Show, ill stop by and say hi 

Robert.


----------



## spooks (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice looking job there Harry, love the stripes - someone with too much time on there hands perhaps!!!lol


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

A great setup.. good to have an 'insiders look' in. Thanks.

A bit dissapointed with the strips on the back the seats though lol










It's out of sync of the left!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent stuff!


----------



## DirtyHarry (Oct 12, 2009)

adam87 said:


> Thats one sexy transporter in the background to! (99% sure thats a vw lol)


thanks for noticing, it is indeed a VW transporter and here it is in all its glory!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

not keen on the stripes myself

nice place and cayenne paintwork muchly improved


----------



## davidas (May 27, 2009)

Looks like a gorgeous set-up there and a good job on the porka, cannot wait for future write-ups, maybe a photo tour of the facilities? lol


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks great!

How do you get those stripes?
or isit a trade secret!!!


----------



## DirtyHarry (Oct 12, 2009)

*BMW 635i*

Another day at Swissvax HQ always brings a new challange, and this car is a prime example. This BMW came to us for a full detail including paint correction and machine refining to the body, but also full interior with some serious leather cleaning going on!

Here is the car upon arrival





































As you can see it was not looking its best and had been left for a wile. Then came the wash starting with the wheels, the car was was jacked up due to the amount of dirt in the arches so we could remove it all.










Then it was the turn of the fuel cap, door hinges etc which were all full of dirt. After this process came the washing of the body work, starting with a quick blast with a jet spray and was followed by a snow foam, then washed with Car Bath.




























After we rinsed the car we brought it into the detailing centre to find the paint was in desperate need of some serious attention!





































As you can see this BMW had horendous swirls and holograms! So onto the paint correction, and each panel was in need of different combinations of compounds and products to Adrians disgust!

Here is a 50/50 shot of a side panel










After the paint correction process was complete we waxed the car with Shield wax as it lives outside, hense the bad paint! And the wheels were dressed with Pneu, and the glass cleaned with Crystal glass cleaner, and any metal such as tail pipes and window chrome with Metal Polish.

So we moved onto the interior which agian wasnt looking to its potential, the leather was dirty and had dulled over the years, the matts were filthy so were vaced and then wet vaced to restore to its original colour, the vents and dashboard switches were vaced through the whole car. the pedals were also cleaned to remove all dirt.

Here are some shots of this process including some 50/50 shots of the leather being cleaned.














































After the interior was finished off the wax was then buffed off and here are the results of the Swissvax deatil.























































Enjoy.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

That is stunning. I LOVE this kind of job.. especially the work on the interior.

Good to see Swissvax posting their work, too. :thumb: 

Keep'em coming, Harry.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

That bimmer is beautiful!

Shocking before, Superb after! Nice Nice Nice


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

looking very nice guys.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Good work again guys


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Stunning Work and love the vehicles


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

_*Excellent work!!!!*_

_*What did you use to clean the leather in the BMW?*_


----------



## stuj76 (Jul 1, 2007)

tdekany said:


> _*Excellent work!!!!*_
> 
> _*What did you use to clean the leather in the BMW?*_


Quote from Adrian '_I used the Leather Cleaner Forte and loads of elbow grease..._'

S


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

will harry(?) be doing threads showing the best way to apply/work with the products?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Iconic Beemer, real proper old school motor, love 'em. Regards to your gaffer.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one, loving the carpet stripes, so wide and straight, what did you use to make them with?


----------



## elmafud (Nov 21, 2008)

carpet stripes are done using a little brush (nail or simlar), brush all the carpet one way then turn round and brush the opposte way to get the stripe effect.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looking fantastic cant waite see more work


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

elmafud said:


> carpet stripes are done using a little brush (nail or simlar), brush all the carpet one way then turn round and brush the opposte way to get the stripe effect.


Will that method work on my dog ?


----------



## The Detail (Nov 19, 2008)

hahah should do


----------



## DirtyHarry (Oct 12, 2009)

*BMW 335i Cab*

Here is another one for you guys out there who love there BM's

This car was brought to us buy a customer who had lost his faith in his BMW dealership, the car was detailed twice by the BMW dealer, first time was the handover, as he was not happy with the results of the first, he gave them a second chance. This is how the car looked when he picked it up from its second detail by BMW!























































Can you believe they even missed this or left it for the customer to find for himself!!!!!!!










So the new BMW with only 100 miles on the clock came to us for its 3rd detail and now paint correction. So we broke out the Swissvax Pro and a couple of hours later it was looking like it should have done from the handover.

Here is a 50/50










With the paint correction done, it was onto the inside, which was in good shape as you would expect from a new car with around 100 miles on the clock. Quick hoover and the usual Swissvax stripes were applied.










And finally the finished BMW in all its shiny glory


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Some nice work there!!

Only thing, how can you brand the stripes put in the carpets / matts!?


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent results, love the hq setup as well!!


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Rich H said:


> Some nice work there!!
> 
> Only thing, how can you brand the stripes put in the carpets / matts!?


i think you're forgetting that a lot of detailers on here have been to swissvax training academys or learnt from detailers that have.

the UK detailing scene is faily new so it had to start somewhere !


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

MrLOL said:


> i think you're forgetting that a lot of detailers on here have been to swissvax training academys or learnt from detailers that have.
> 
> the UK detailing scene is faily new so it had to start somewhere !


I couldn't care less if a detailers been trained by SV or not, stripes are stripes, not SV stripes in my eyes!


----------



## Duke_Freedom (Jun 30, 2009)

Cracking job, I have no faith in dealerships especially Ford, they don't even listen to you


----------



## Junkie (Apr 25, 2009)

Rich H said:


> I couldn't care less if a detailers been trained by SV or not, stripes are stripes, not SV stripes in my eyes!


I think you could be onto something, what about a stencil with a logo/brand name literally vacuumed into the mats?

Wouldn't last long but a nice finish... how many already do this????


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Junkie said:


> I think you could be onto something, what about a stencil with a logo/brand name literally vacuumed into the mats?
> 
> Wouldn't last long but a nice finish... how many already do this????


cool idea :thumb: thats some user name you have


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Rich H said:


> I couldn't care less if a detailers been trained by SV or not, stripes are stripes, not SV stripes in my eyes!


I think the "SV branded stripes" comment by Harry was tongue in cheek 

Certainly nothing to get so wound up about!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

How much paint do you think was removed by all 3 details?

You used the "pro" but with what pads?

As for the stripes, MrLol was also tongue in cheek :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Harry did you get my PM 


Cheers 

Anthony 
DETAIL


----------



## louimichel (Jul 5, 2009)

nice work !
how do you make the line on carpet ,i'll be inerested for mine?


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> How much paint do you think was removed by all 3 details?
> 
> You used the "pro" but with what pads?
> 
> As for the stripes, MrLol was also tongue in cheek :lol:


ah.

nevermind.

Begs the question who did it start though ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

wet vac it or small brush after vacuuming.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

i've seen it in pics from the 70's.

never seen the point myself


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Some nice writeups, Cant wait for some more, And nice little place you have! cleaner than my garage :buffer:.

When my bro got his A3 S-Line this year it looked pretty bad, More so in black when the sun was direct.

Regarding the "SV Strips" do they stay in the carpets long or does it wear off quick?.

Luke


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

depends on use.

try hair spray to make em last longer.


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

PLuKE said:


> Regarding the "SV Strips" do they stay in the carpets long or does it wear off quick?.
> 
> Luke


they will go back pretty quick

its just pushing all the fibres one way, same as when you hoover your carpet you push them the way your pushing the hoover. As soon as you stand on them though, it goes.


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Cheers for the write ups - looks good! :thumb:


----------



## McBandy (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't care much personally for the big porsche but BMW is beautiful again :thumb:


----------



## Sparrow'90 (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice car and an awesome jop  luv it


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Excellent work with great results on the Cayenne :thumb:


----------



## Shashan (Apr 17, 2009)

Great job... :thumb:


----------

